# SNAIL - Free Replay Software



## PoznanskaPyrka (Jul 30, 2020)

PoznanskaPyrka submitted a new resource:

SNAIL - Free Replay Software - free, replay, software, SNAIL



> I'm working with my friend on first freeware slowmotion software. Something like VMIX replay.
> We are working on this and I think software will available about September.
> 
> View attachment 59472More information on my SITE
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cschmits (Nov 5, 2020)

Do you have an update on your launch date?


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello everyone. We are ending prealpha tests. I think, in monday we send 1.0 version.
At this moment software works with blackmagic decklink cards.


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Dec 14, 2020)

PoznanskaPyrka updated SNAIL - Free Replay Software with a new update entry:

1.0 Beta Relased



> This is first beta version, standalone for Blackmagic Decklink.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ajuk5RBiT3gp9a4bUDwgDpwsMIe9gl1r/view?usp=sharing
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Stanley98 (Dec 17, 2020)

Great thanks for the info.


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Dec 20, 2020)

PoznanskaPyrka updated SNAIL - Free Replay Software with a new update entry:

1.1 Beta



> We added ffmpeg code editor. You can change video and audio codec.
> 
> View attachment 64809



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## HCVoiron (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, I've tested the 1.1 beta today, but it keeps crashing... I run a Win10 20h2 64bits OS with 3 decklink mini recorder. 
When trying to save the settings, Snails crashes


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank You for information. Do you have any other problems? 
If you don't have instaled, please install this: 


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads


----------



## HCVoiron (Dec 28, 2020)

PoznanskaPyrka said:


> Thank You for information. Do you have any other problems?
> If you don't have instaled, please install this:
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads



I already had it on my computer, and i repaired it... the problem is still here.  I also have the latest Black Magic Design "desktop video setup" (11.7)


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok, we try found the problem ASAP. Other functions works fine?


----------



## HCVoiron (Dec 29, 2020)

PoznanskaPyrka said:


> Ok, we try found the problem ASAP. Other functions works fine?


Video directory selection is OK
Video prefix setting is OK
Input selecting my cameras and adding them is OK
output camera is NOT OK. Can't select anything
Format is NOT OK. Can't select anything
Realtime is OK, can select one of my camera
ffmpeg seems ok, though haven't changed anything from default
Save crashes snail 
Load may work, but as i haven't any saved settings, i can't test.
"OK" button crashes snail


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Jan 1, 2021)

What card do you have for output?


----------



## HCVoiron (Jan 1, 2021)

i input 3 Decklink mini Recorder and output a geforce GTX 1050 2 GB


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Jan 8, 2021)

We hard working on new version. In next week we starts test with OBS Plugin. Stay tuned


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Jan 19, 2021)

PoznanskaPyrka updated SNAIL - Free Replay Software with a new update entry:

1.2 Beta



> We added OBS plugin. At this moment you can create output to your OBS, but is still needed decklink output card.
> 
> 
> Snail 1.2 - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zxPhCDwV_pSAj4UN_7YMOOhI25ZJzji3/view?usp=sharing
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tsevenxd (Jan 19, 2021)

Please, can u add other cameras that is not decklink


----------



## PoznanskaPyrka (Jan 19, 2021)

At this moment this isn't possible. To create this option we must change half code. It's possible, but at this moment i don't have money for this. 
This soft is for free, because i'm a initiator and founder. I'm paying money to my programmer for work on this project.


----------



## raffadorio (Mar 27, 2021)

How much do you need to change it? (so it can add other cameras)

Do you have discord? Look for me: raffadorio#6108


----------

